# Any aquatic plant groups in southern california?



## amanowannabe (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi all,

I live in Orange County, and I am looking to join a local group where aquatic plants will be auctioned/swapped/donated. I am aware of C.O.A.S.T. yet have not attended a meeting yet, though I do not think too much plant discussion/bartering goes on there.

If you know of any such group, please fill me in. Thanks.


----------



## be_pessimistic (Jan 10, 2004)

if there isn't one, maybe we could start one


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

that would be a thought. 

I went to one coast meeting (part of it...before I ran out....too much guppy love *L*). The plant auction did have lots of common plants, but nothing I'd call special by any means.


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

lets get one going. id be willing to join and drive up from san diego.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I know there are atleast 2 others kinda local to me in irvine (one actually goes to school here).


----------



## majik1 (Nov 16, 2003)

hey dude, im in san diego......


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

hey sweet majik1
what kinda plants you have? im actually restarting my interest in planted aquaria. i got into this scene about a year ago and then kinda went off and did other things for a while but im back now. lets get something going people.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'd be willing to join...I've some rare plants! Euriocaulon sp. "Tonina", Hydrothrix gardneri, Hygrophila sp. "Pantanal"...but I'm only 15, I don't really have to time to go to an auction at this time. Maybe in the summer?


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

I nominate Gomer and Raul-7 to be president and vice president of the new club. In return, they will have to give each member 1-5 stems of all their plants (particularly the rare ones). When's the first meeting?


----------



## be_pessimistic (Jan 10, 2004)

i don't have any rare plants... but i live in huntington beach


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Damn it Magnus...havent I given you enough stuff already?!!!!


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi-
I'm in O.C. too (Anaheim). I just attended my first C.O.A.S.T. meeting last month- I really think it's going to be a great resource for knowledge, as well as the auctioning and trading that goes on. And the stuff they auction off usually goes pretty cheaply. They have an auction that lasts about 1 hr. at the end of every meeting. And there are lots of plants (or, at least there were at the meeting I went to). I didn't ask, but I'm sure there are several plant enthusiasts at these meetings. I'm definitely going to the next one (almost always the 1st Sunday of the month). You might check it out.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm in anaheim as I type 

I might go to the next coast meeting, or atleast the one after that.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

Gomer, 
Let me know which one you're going to.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

where can you get information on where the meetings are and how to attend


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

The meetings seem to be (always) held at the Costa Mesa Community center (behind the Petco on Newport Blvd.), next door to the C.M. library, the first Sunday of every month (from 1-5 p.m.). They have a website (www.fishclub.freeservers.com), but it's not always updated. But you can go there to get the directions, and any contact #s you might need.


----------



## amanowannabe (Dec 9, 2003)

So it seems that COAST just might be worth checking out...especailly if we can draw in more planted tank fans from this forum. The next meeting is Sunday, the 4th. I hope to be there and hope you guys can make it too. Thank you all for your input!

Kevin


----------



## amanowannabe (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh one more thing. I am very interested in trying out PMDD. If any of you are planning on going to COAST and have extra PMDD, I will pay you for it. Please message me if you have some thanks.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

One more South OC'er here, Aliso Viejo to be exact . Let me know if you guys wanna go sometime, I'd be interested in checking out their meetings as well.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

amanowannabe-
I think the next COAST meeting will actually be NEXT Sunday, the 8th. The 4th was last month. And I'm with you on getting more planted tank enthusiasts- I'm becoming one!
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

If I am around next sunday, I'll go. I won't have any plants to bring in though *L*

The following month I might.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Oops! Just heard from one of the guys running COAST- the meeting is THIS Sunday, the 1st (this is Superbowl Sunday, isn't it? Yikes. Wonder if anyone will be there...)


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

ok..I'm not gonna be there


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

C.O.A.S.T. is reached at www.fishclub.freeservers.com. the contact person (I don't remember her name) is VERY nice and helpful. 
I attended their meeting this last Sunday- most interesting, and MUCH more fun than watching a silly football game! From the auction, I came away with 5 cory similis and two pandas for $30. And there were lots of plants (especially giant val, java moss, hornwart, and water sprite this time) that sold for $1-2! They also announced that in the coming months, there will be a speaker on planted tanks. 
So you SoCalers might want to check it out! And bring good stuff to auction!


----------



## kei (Dec 12, 2003)

interesting. . . kind a far though. .i'm near pasadena. i don't have any plants to offer as of yet. i want to see other people's tanks though!!!!!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll try to be there...and I might even bring some stuff for auction 

Got lots of stuff you won't fine at the LFS...just a matter of having extra.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

kei said:


> i want to see other people's tanks though!!!!!


I don't think there would any "display" tanks at all, but I could be wrong. Can someone clarify? 
Wonder woman, was there any Apistogrammas, or dwarf cichlids at the auction? Anything exotic?
Gomer, I thought all your plants go through me first, before they go any where!? :lol:


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

There will not be any tanks there (except any that are sold at the auction). Usually slide shows or projected computer images.
Magnus-
I believe there were Apistogrammas (although I'm not that familiar with them, so I'm not sure). There were lots of cichlids (shell dwellers? chromis?), including bright yellow and blue ones. Again, I'm not that familiar with them. But there are several people who breed them at these meetings. Lots of interesting things. Plenty of cories, angels, plecos, plants, snails, cichlids, occasionally killis...
I think you'll find it worth your time. Last Sunday was Superbowl Sunday, and yet, there were still LOTS of goodies to buy. Can't wait for next month when everyone will be there. 
I just love the fact that I can buy fish there that aren't readily available at the local stores, and not have to pay $$$ or have it SHIPPED and pay $30 for shipping.


----------



## litesky (Feb 5, 2004)

This Sunday? I'll go. But...if u guys want to start another one, i'm fine with that. In any case, magnus all YOUR plants go through me before they go!


Hi. I'm new to this forum. But I kno the UCI dudes. Look forward in helping this community out.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

C.O.A.S.T. meeting are held the FIRST sunday of every month. The last meeting was last Sunday. The next meeting will be on March 7th.


----------



## litesky (Feb 5, 2004)

DOHHHH!


----------



## Toyman321 (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd be into anything in So Cal....

Gomer you live/go to school in Irvine? I work at Irvine Valley College.....


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

work/school/live at UCI


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

So, who is going to make it to the next meeting?

I'm going to try for sure 


Next Meeting: Sunday March 7th 
from 1:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. 

Presentation: The Killifish of Madagascar
Speaker: Paul Loiselle (sponsored by Marineland) 
Internationally recognized author, speaker, and Curator of freshwater Fish at the New York Aquarium


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Me! 
Hearing about killifish will be good- I don't know anything about them, beyond watching the behavior of my aplocheylus lineatus. 
Plus, can't miss the auction! Need some more panda cories!


----------



## caught29 (Oct 4, 2003)

Just a reminder for those of us in So. Cal. 



Gomer said:


> Next Meeting: Sunday March 7th
> from 1:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.
> 
> Presentation: The Killifish of Madagascar
> ...


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Hoping to make it! My mom's b-day is today. I know we are doing something on saturday, but not sure about sunday. if I am back in irvine this sunday, I will go  Just look for a mid 20's guy with a buzzed head (had to get rid of my fro)


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

ok, looks like I am still going. Anyone else going?


----------



## caught29 (Oct 4, 2003)

Aw dang, Gomer, I forgot to look around for anyone from this forum. How did you like it? I was really impressed with Paul Loiselle, he's a pretty good speaker, even though I'm not much on killies. I picked up NICE Crypt. Affinis and Crypt. parva at the auction, and some Ancistrus plecos as a breeding project at a steal. I even plan on joining I liked it that much.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Damn you, you were the one who got my parva! I have some already, but I was going to grow those in my emersed setup.

I was sitting behind you and to you left...grey shorts, blue shirt, buzzed head. 

Paul had an awesome talk. I joined that day 

I ended up picking up a pair of Aphyosemion australe Chocolate for $5  I'll see if I can breed them.


----------



## caught29 (Oct 4, 2003)

Lol sorry 'bout stealing that parva from you.  I'm _slowly_ filling my foreground with the stuff. Man that sure sounds like a sweet deal on some pretty killies. I was surprised at how little some of the stuff went for, never been to a fish auction before.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow! I am so excited! I'm in Anaheim Hills and I've been on so many message boards, but I've never met anyone from the O.C. Anywhere you guys want to go, I'll come along. I've never heard of COAST. If you want to see pictures of my tank, I posted them on the Photo Album. It's the 40 gallon that only has 4 replies so far


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

nice indeed ..now, if only I can breed the pair 
You can get some killer deals on some stuff....but sometimes things go for a lot, like those pachypanchax killies that were going for ~$30 a pair.


I think I might actually have to bring in some plants to the next one  

Katy, there are more of us here in OC than you think  ...we just tend to hid. I know of atleast 7 that are into plants....and there are plenty more that I don't know...also doesnt include any in COAST


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, let's keep up this string. It looks like I missed the last meeting you guys attended, but I would love to go to the next one. Any idea when and where it is? 
So Gomer, you're in Irvine? I graduated from UCI a few years ago. Are any pictures of your tanks posted?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

it seems to be the first sunday of the month at a community center in Costa mesa (near triangle square). info is on their website...although it is usually outdated 

I graduated from UCI in 2000, but came back here for grad school

I don't have any new pictures of my tanks..just old ones. They are burried in the Photo album. About the most updated picture I have is from mid december *L*. I'll have new pictures soon enough.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Katy-
I live in Anaheim, and am really into planted tanks, and any type of corydoras. I've been to two COAST meetings- I HIGHLY recommend them for the comraderie, the auction (sweet deals on things that are sometimes impossible to find at lfs's), and the lectures. Unfortunately, I just missed the one yesterday on killies- I was indulging in my other hobby in Las Vegas (a billiards tournament). Awful when you have to chose one over the other! 
Please consider coming to the next COAST meeting the first Sunday in April- I think you'll be really glad you did. If you do come, look for me and introduce yourself. I'm the young (mid-20's looking) blonde girl (I'll probably have my hair up in a short ponytail).


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Well Gomer you must be smarter than I cause they wouldn't let me stay in Irvine for Grad School. 
Wonder Woman: Yeah, I definitely plan to attend the next COAST meeting, and I'll look for you. 
Did you guys see on the COAST website that there's an upcoming Ciclid Society meeting in Anaheim on the third Saturday of the month? Do you think that would be worthwhile to attend?
If you guys have a minute, check out my tank in the Album and give me your feedback...even if it's "constructive criticism"


----------



## EvilKen (Oct 22, 2003)

WOOT, some fellow UCI alumni's!! Never knew there were so many planted tank fans on campus.

I graduated in 2003. Go Anteaters! ZOT ZOT ZOT!


----------



## caught29 (Oct 4, 2003)

Katy-
sorry to say but I'm pretty sure that the Cichlid Society of Southern California disbanded about 2 months ago due to lack of interest. I kept wanting to go after i heard about it late last year but never had time.. and then *poof* it was gone.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow! That's weird, becasue if you go on the C.O.A.S.T website (I think Gomer listed the web address on this thread if you need it) they say that the Cichlid Society is having a meeting in a couple of weeks! Maybe I misread something. 
I still really liked the idea of us starting our own club (informal of course). I'm not really the presidential type like Gomer is, but I could buy the first round of drinks! We could swap LFS horror stories and bore those around us to tears. I think it would be loads of fun.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Katy- I'm all for that. I hate the fact that COAST only meets once a month, and I'd love to get a chance to talk "shop", trade plantlets, etc...
Let's see what we can do about this.


----------



## captain nemo (Mar 9, 2004)

hi orange county planted tankers,
Slightly off the subject, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good local stores for purchasing plants? I'm just setting up a new planted tank and am about ready for planting day. Thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

If you are looking for rare plants, then hobbiests or online is your best bet. For more common plants, it depends on how far you are willing to drive *L* I haven't been to any places near you per say, but I suppose that the tongs out your way might not be a bad start.


----------



## captain nemo (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks - I guess I'm not looking for anything too exotic yet, as I figure there is that -outside- chance that I could kill off a few things as I start out  I'm mostly looking for fast growing, tolerant plants to start out with.

Tong's is a decent place but not big on plants. I bought my new tank there in fact (one of the bare wood things with an acrylic 55 gal hex tank - very nice looking once I finished the wood). After searching around the area a few weekends ago, I came across New Wave Tropicals in Tustin. They have a fair number of plants. Seems like a good place.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Captain Nemo-
You must have gone to Tong's on one of the (rare) days when they're low on stock. Usually, Tong's has a LARGE variety of types of plants, and they always look healthy, not like they're melting or being taken over by algae. In fact, of all the lf's I've been to in O.C. (Discount Tropical Fish in La Habra, both Pacific Reef stores [in Anaheim and Huntington Beach], West Coast Tropical in Buena Park, San-Bar in Newport Beach, the fish store on State College in Anaheim (Fullerton?), and every other lfs and chain pet store I can think of), Tong's is by far the best for quality and variety. I don't think I've been to New Wave in Tustin (unless it's the one on Tustin Ave. between Lincold & Katella or therebouts). That store seemed to be mostly s.w., so I just did a circuit and left.


----------



## captain nemo (Mar 9, 2004)

Wonder Woman, 
cool - thanks for the info. I'll make a trip to Tong's later this week!


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Wonder Woman! Yeah! Let's set something up! Any other OC folks want to meet to trade plants and stories?
I also had a bad experience at Tong's. I've been there 4 times and the only plants he ever had were some very large swords in that huge tank in the back. However, I haven't been there in a few months, so perhaps it's better now. I also remember seeing quite a few sick fish there.
I REALLY LOVE PACIFIC REEF IN ANAHEIM!!! As far as I know, they are the only store that carries stuff like riccia, lace plants, and A. undulatus. I have bought all of those there. The girl that owns the shop is named Tina, and she keeps 2 HUGE fully planted tanks as well as a smaller planted cube up by the register. They are really nice. She is very knowledgeable and carries other important stuff like eco-complete and black moon sand. I bought my retrofit lighting system from her. I have never known Tongs to actually keep planted tanks, he just sells plants as far as I know. Pacific Reef is the only place I know that actually DISPLAYS planted tanks. Pacific Reef is also very clean and has minimal sick fish at any given time. Even if you're not buying, it's a fun store to just walk through.

FISH 2000 doesn't really carry any good plants, but they are the place to go if you want unusual freshwater fish. He gets in tons of fish, and will proabaly order any fish you want.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

Does anyone know of any LFS in Orange County that carries South American dwarf cichlids (particularly Apistogrammas)? Better yet, does anyone here (OC) breed them? If so, talk to me  ! 
Have you guys check out Petown? Sometimes, local farmers (Gomer) bring in really good stuff.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey, just to let you all know, Pacific Reef has a website that you can check out. I think you'll see that they really do appreciate planted tanks. it's www.reefpacific.com. Check it out. Or go see Tina and tell me what you think.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Pacific reef has nice planted tanks, but the plants that you can buy in their sale tanks (I don't think you can buy from their show tanks) are IMO low quality.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Katy-
You must have been to Tong's at one of those (rare) times when they don't have much plant inventory. Usually, they've got 3 tanks stocked full of plants in the back. As far as the fish go, every lfs has dead fish in their tanks. Some fish die off worse than others (otos and panda cories, IME). Tong's isn't the greatest at keeping up with dead body removal, but they are by far NOT the worst. Most of their fish are healthy. 
The one time I went to Pacific Reef in Anaheim, I noticed a LOT of dead fish in their tanks, and the tanks seemed dirty. And I have to agree with Gomer, the plants they have for sale looked melted, wilted, and algae-ridden. But I've only been there once. But I do like their inventory, and will definitely go back. They had better pricing than Tong's. 
Tong's only has one planted display tank (at the very back), but it's gorgeous. Cube-shaped, and stocked like an aquatic jungle. Huge red tiger lotuses, etc. And they always have an interesting variety of fish in the tank as well. And hardly ANY algae (they have a good clean-up crew). 
I would love to have a bigger version of that some day.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Magnus-
I'm not absolutely certain, but I'm pretty sure that there's someone in COAST that breeds/ sells apistos. If you aren't already a member, you might come to the next meeting on the 4th and ask around. There may even be some up for auction.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Wonder Woman!
Wow! I must be totally missing it. the last time I was at Tong's I didn't even see the cube you're talking about. I guess it's time to go back ASAP. I've been wanting to buy some ambulia. Maybe he has some and I won't have to place another on line order. My problem is, I can't just order one thing on line. I always end up spending like 60 bucks to try to make the shipping cost worth it. 
So, I've got finals next week, but maybe we could set up a meeting for the end of next week, like thursday or friday?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Looking for a good plant store in O.C. area??

Check out Strickly Fish in Long Beach. It is not too far from OC. Its on Carson St. west of the 605 frwy. They always have a nice mix of plants. 

BTW sounds like COAST is a good thing!!! Might check it out. I live in Fullerton so it is not really too far.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Katy-
The cube is at the rear end of the store, behind the first row of display tanks to your left upon entering the store. Check it out- it's not huge, but it's a wonderland jungle. I'm not sure if they have ambulia- i always get that and cabomba confused. But it's worth checking out or at least calling. And I know what you mean about going overboard on the ordering to justify the shipping charges. I do that a lot, but what I usually do is order more of the things I use in bulk and run out of fast: Flourish Excel, fish food, filter pads, water conditioner, etc. That way, it's not a waste of money.
Katy- You should just come to the next COAST meeting on the 4th. I know it's a ways off, but it will come up quick. And you never know what you'll find at the auction. You don't have to join on the spot. You can "audit" the first time, and pay your $20 membership fee the next time you come. You don't even have to be a member to buy at auction the 1st time.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

Wonder woman,
Thanks for the info. It sounds to me like you have to be a member by the second visit in order to join the meetings or bid at the auction. Is this correct? Usually, do they hold the auction at toward the end of the meeting, or the beginning? 
Thanks,


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Magnus-
I'm not sure if you HAVE to join the scond time you attend, but I would think it's the right thing to do. You only need to go once to know whether it's worthwhile or not. And believe me, it is. And, it's only $20 a year. The auctions take up the last hour or so of the meetings. Members bring in stuff to sell all during the meeting, and you can browse at will. If you just want to catch the auction, and not the lectures, it's probably best to arrive around 2 or 3. You'll still have to go to one of the staff to get a temporary "visitor's" auction # to be able to bid on anything, and that may take a little time, because everyone's deep into conversation, or listening to the lecture.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I have figured out some of the confusion about Tongs! Some say it's great for plants, others say no way. Well, there is more than one Tong's in the O.C., and there's even one in LA county. The one that I've been to (and just went yesterday) is in Fullerton on Imperial Highway near the Brea Mall. It totally sucks. Even if you're a beginner, I would not recommend buying any of their algae covered plants from them. So now I have a mission! Where is the Tongs you all have sponken of? Is it in Fountain Valley? If so, where? Also New Wave Tropicals? Where is that? I would love to go to Strictly Fish, but Longbeach is a little far for me.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, and one more thing. Pacific Reef has 2 locations. One in Fountain Valley and one in Anaheim. I like the one in Anaheim, but I've never been to the one in Fountain Valley. Maybe that's the one that Wonder Woman didn't like!


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Katy-
I even forgot that there was more than one Tong's. IMO, the ONLY Tong's SHOULD be the one in Fountain Valley. Take the MAgnolia exit off the 405 (either direction). It's just south of the 405 on the Southwest corner of MAgnolia and Warner. Directly behind a gas station, and next door to Jenny's Fabrics. Go Today! You won't be disappointed!
I've been once to the other Tong's, and found it nothing more than a weak attempt at a bare-basics fish store. 
I think New Wave tropicals is on Tustin Avenue, somewhere between Lincoln and Katella in Orange. I went only once, but wasn't impressed. MAybe things have changed. 
I have to give you credit, too. I went to the Pacific Reef in Anaheim last night (I'm on the hunt for a nice black cabinet stand for my brand new 100g tank), and ordered one for about $25 -50 less than other lfs' charge for them. And the guy (he was young and had braces, didn't get his name, though) was very helpful. Offered to give me nice discounts if I also bought my lights and co2 unit from him. Also, they're re-doing parts of the store, including the live plant section (which is why they had some really sad inventory the last time I went). He says he's going to be ordering lots of plants, including some exotic stuff. It's fantastic that they're so close to me, and so helpful. And their prices are better than Tong's (on sale anyway). 
The Pacific Reef in Fountain VAlley is nice to visit, but mostly for s.w. Their s.w. fish and coral displays remind me of an art gallery. Beautiful. But they don't have much in the way of plants. They looked like they were re-doing the store, too, so maybe that will change.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

How funny! I just logged on to give kudos to you Wonder Woman! The Fountain Valley Tong's is GREAT. They have a couple of very nice planted tanks and lots of cool plants for sale...a couple of which I didn't even recognize. I bought 3 plants and some fertilizer. There was a guy there who was really helpful and is a planted tank expert. I was wishing I could buy stuff out of their established tanks...I saw some really neat fish and plants in that cube in the back. Anyone know anybody who works there? Maybe we could persuade them to give us some cuttings!
I think Tong's may be the best plant place right now. We'll see what Pacific Reef does after their remodel. What is Strictly Fish like?
Cheers


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been following this thread with great interest.

I'm looking forward making a trip down to the OC someday and checking out some of the shops you have been talking about.

The problem is Orange County is a *LOONNGG* drive from where I live.

I was just wondering if you know of any good shops a little further inland, like say in Riverside or San Bernardino Counties?

Just going "Down the Hill" to Riverside or San Berdo is a day trip from up here in the Hi Desert.

Thanx, CD


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Doug!
I go to school out in San Bernadino and I drive by Riverside every day, so I would also be interested to find out if anyone knows of a good fish store out there. Maybe you should start a new thread so that more people see it. I know that I for one would really like to know.


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats a good idea.
I'll start another thread.

I know of a couple with good fish stock, but I'm looking for some place with more in the way of plants.

On a side note, I just saw on the news that a Tongs Tropical Fish Store burned down, it was in Whittier (Sp)

Cheers, CD


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Well thank god the Tong's in Fountain Valley didn't burn down. Gosh, it makes me so sad to think of all those little fishes in a fire. Poor things. 
I'm about to go surf the net to see if I can find one of the plants I saw at Tong's yesterday. It was super cool. It almost looks like hornwort in shape but the top of it was a bright baby pink. Really neat looking.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

yea one of the tongs burned down and the tongs in fullerton are housing all there fishes. now they are way over stocked.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Joy of joys! To Katy and all-
Yesterday, I wandered over to Tong's in Fountain Valley because I had a half hour to kill before pool league, and discovered that they're EXPANDING THEIR STORE!!! Woohoo! They said they're adding another row of tanks, and the rest of the expansion (the whole of next door that used to be a furniture store) will be for dry goods. 
It's like Christmas! Now, if they could get a "cories only" row of tanks, and maybe a few more plant tanks, and display planted tanks...


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Wonder Woman: Could we even hope to think that such a thing would be possible? Do we dare to dream? Watch, we'll get all excited and they'll put in another 50 salt tanks. Just kidding!!!! There's no way we'll let that happen. Hey everyone in OC!!!! Start buying freshwater supplies from Tongs in Fountain Valley! Maybe we should make a few suggestions to them? Should we start a new thread encouraging poeple to go to Tongs? It really is an awesome shop. I assume you saw the new tank up at the register. Pretty cool, huh? The guy said it's been growing out of hand and now some of his lillies are so big they're shading the whole tank. 
I'm excited too.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, I won't commit to doing ALL of my shopping at Tong's but MOST of my fish and plants have come from there. Their dry goods prices seem a little steep to me, especially compared to some of the online stores. 
But I love that little tank up at the front. I love that they have cichlids (I'm pretty sure that's what those little yellow things are), a juvenile discus, those cute little red dwarf platies, panda cories, an oto crew, a pretty (!) little pleco with white polka dots. Not to mention the plants they've got in there...
Like I said- their planted tanks are my ideal. Just add some root-like driftwood.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I went to Tong's in Whittier, the one that burned down. I go there often and was surprised when I saw the building burned. They will be having a sale on all products on I think it was starting on Sunday or Monday. Maybe I will see if I can get a discount on another setup!!!


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Any update on the sale at the Tong's that burned down? 
Also, does anyone know where I can get some Java moss in OC?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

They said that they will have the sale maybe on Sunday, but for sure starting Monday.

As for Java Moss, I just sold a bunch on aquabid.com two weeks ago to someone in S.F. for close to $30.00!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

pool league? as in billiard league?

anyways. you can go to pacific reef or tongs in fountain valley they have java moss. i think its 4 bucks for a small clump at tongs and 15 bucks for a cup full at pacific reef. last time i went to pacific reef i was looking at the java moss. and it seems they have some cristmas moss mixed in the java moss. very little strands and peices here and there and it would be a waste of time sorting through the stuff since they just toss all the moss and reccia stuff in a bucket

another fish store i recomend is hacienda aquatics in la puente. there dry goods is comparable to petco prices. but there fish prices beat out tongs and pacific reef. plus they have a good selection larger then pacific reefs.
they are selling boseman rainbows for 4 bucks and rummy noses are 10 for 10 bucks.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

but there plant selection is not very good unless you go there in one of the rare times they stock up on plants


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

AWOL- Yes, billiards (well, 8-ball and 9-ball), I belong to the A.P.A. in Orange County. I play 4 nights a week (and my fish are jealous). 
KatyMay- I have more javamoss than I need (I could spare a clump or two), and it grows fast. If you don't mind it having a tiny bit of thread (?) algae and a tiny bit of black brush (?) algae on the older growth, it's yours. You might even get lucky and get a free killi egg in it. Let me know, and we can make arrangements. Maybe trade for plants?


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

yea I play billiard but have to cut back on it because of girlfriend work and college. I play in west covina. my dads still plays at the local tournys. mostly 9-ball my family has a distaste for 8-ball. national is have a tourny starting up during the summer its a pretty sizable pot to the winner

what kind of killi do you breed? and whats you secret in growing java moss? i have some and the only way i get it to grow is in my feeder tank with high nitrates/nitrite which means it wont grow in my regular tank


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd love to Wonder Woman, but I must admit, I just did a serious trimming. I'll attach a photo of my jungle, so take a look and see if there's anything you'd like. It may be hard to see. My camera sucks. 
I always have pearl weed to spare. I also have quite a bit of hygro and could proabaly also spare a couple stems of creeping ludwigia (I don't know any other name for that stuff!). By any chance, you're not heading out to Pacific Reef today, are you? I'm thinking about going.
Just out of curiousity, do you have any photos of your tanks posted? I noticed that you don't use CO2 and I'd love to see what they look like.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

AWOL- Yeah, I belong to a national handicapped league. It takes up almost all of my free time. There are lots of chances to go to Vegas (team, single 8 and 9 ball, 3 man team, ladies' team, etc.), which is why I'm on 4 different teams. I have to admit that I love 8-ball more. I don't do so well in 9-ball, and I haven't quite figured out why. 
I have a pair of golden wonder (aplocheylus lineatus) killies. They are the happiest, heartiest things in my tank. And pigs- they'll try to swallow algae tables whole. They've spawned at least 5 or 6 times (probably more, but I've only managed to find and catch that many fry). I haven't done so well with the fry so far- I made the mistake last time of keeping them with my (slightly larger) platy fry, who harassed and nipped them to death. 
I don't know what the secret to growing java moss is- I can only tell you the conditions in my tank:
I have 1 clump in a 30g tank with 60 watts of flourescent light, fertilized with flourish excel, flourish potassium, flourish root tabs. I think there also might be a little help from all the poop that falls and gets caught in the clump. It's the favorite place for the killies to leave their eggs, and for fry to hide. It does get a little black furry algae and thread algae on the older growth.
I have another clump in another 30g with only 20 watts of flourescent light. No extra ferts. It grows, but not as fast as the one in the other 30g.
The third clump is in my 10g, with only 10 watts (I think) of flourecent light. No extra ferts. Again, it grows, but not as fast as the one in the first 30g. 
Katy-
I'm so excited- I just picked up my cabinet stand for my new 100g tank from Pacific Reef on Sunday! But now, I have to wait until next weekend to set it all up. As much as I'd love to get clippings of anything you've got (looks like completely different plants than I've got), I probably shouldn't. When I set up the new tank, I won't have very strong lighting (only the 60 watt fixture and 2 20 watt fixtures from my old tanks) for the plants. I'm concerned about the plants I already have. I'm planning on buying a JBJ unit next month from so I hope my plants can hold out until then. 
The only photos I have of my tank aren't very good, and they're not posted anywhere- I'm afraid I haven't figured out how to go about all that, and also, the camera I used wasn't very high-res. My brother (a computer whiz) is in town, though, so maybe he can help me out. we'll see. I have some that are e-mailable, if you'd like me to e-mail them to you. THAT I know how to do. 
Your tank, by the way, looks like a textbook example of a healthy planted tank. Green, lush, I don't see algae or weak plants anywhere.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey WW thanks for the compliment on my tank. I guess that when you look at your tank so closely, all you see are the things that don't grow or turn brown or the things that look yellow and you don't notice the rest. Take a look in your inbox, I sent you a pm with my email if you'd like to send me some pics of your setup. I was totally lazy yesterday and took a nap and didn't make it to Pacific Reef, so I'm on my way over there today.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

oh, if any of you so-cal people see a tank like these, PLEASE PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=5a3552ee13f285787354fdde159f5f29&threadid=6976

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6955

in particular, I am looking in the 0.5-2g range. 0.5-1.5g preferably


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomer-
Are you just looking for a really small, all glass (that is, no frame of any kind), rectangular tank? If so, I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Pretty much  and a big bonus is that there are no silicone seams on the front vertical lines. If you look on the first link, the bend in the glass was reasonably sharp...for glass.... which is also prefered (which lends itself to a small area of distortion).

Thanks for the eye


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Gomer...guess what? I think I know what you're talking about and I know where to find one for a good price. I've attached a couple photos of the one that I have. It's my 7 gallon glass hospital/quarentine tank. All fake plants and Zen statues for relaxation and rehabilitation. Tell me if this is what you were thinking of. These pictures are taken from the front left "corner", but as you said, the corner is just a sharp bend in the glass that does create some neat distortion.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

gomer ive seen thoughs tanks before in a small pet store. most of there stuff is imported. ill see whats there price on it.

oh im gonna try my hand in rasing killies also. i was looking at a few killies that look like golden killies but have black fins and have tiger stripes on there sides with spotted tails. probbaly gonna buy 1 male and 2 females. and try to breed them in a spare 15g

and the tongs is haveing a fire sale. alot of there stuff 50% off tanks and dry goods 30% off filters and equipment. bought some black sand and drift wood. to bad they dont have any florite :C. or co2 equipment


----------



## mindwarp (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am new at planted tanks and I live in OC. 
I do most of my shopping at PeTown in Lake Forest on El Toro Road just off I-5. IMO they are a little pricey, but good quality. I visited StrictlyFish in the past, but I wasn't impressed with the quality and selection of plants. They are a little less expansive and, in fact, I got some Riccia at a decent price from them.
I will try to attend the C.O.A.S.T. meeting first Sunday of April. 
I am really happy to see other plant tanks enthusiasts in O.C. When I started to keep fish (about 3 years ago) I though that the only thing that I can keep in our water was African Cichlids. After browsing the web and seeing planted tanks pictures, my 10 gal quarantine tank became a planted one and now it's my favorite.
Hope to keep in touch and maybe meet some of you,
Brad


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

Agreed Brad. I'm really looking forward to the COAST meeting. It's next weekend, right? 
What sort of plants does Pet Town have? I used to shop there years ago, but I don't remember them having plants.
I don't remeber who asked, but I found some nice driftwood pieces locally. There's a place here in Anaheim Hills called Canyon Fish. They have some really pretty pieces of wood, most of them very large pieces that would require at least 50 gallons. If you check out the photo album, I posted a picture of my 40 gallon and there's a piece in there that I bought at Canyon Fish. This piece was one of their smaller pieces, and I didn't see too many more that were this small. But FYI, much of the driftwood is sort of tucked away, so either look carefully or ask one of the guys to show it to you. They are really nice and pretty knowledgable down there.


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Katy and all-
The up-coming COAST meeting will have a speaker on the subject of PLANTED TANKS! How cool (I just got my first newsletter). Hope to meet you all there, and maybe get a sub-group going of planted tank enthusiasts. 
Katy-
I've been looking for a nice, large piece of driftwwod that would fill the center of my new 100g tank (60l x 18w x 24t), that resembles a trunk with downward, umbrella-like, branching roots. If you've seen anything like that, let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Any interest in me bringing any of the following to the next COAST meeting?
Pellia, Aromatica, BL Stellata?
It won't be much, so I'll only bring if there is decent interest...otherwise I'll keep growing them out 


Katy, do those tanks come smaller? The one you had reminds me of the aquavia ones at Tongs. Also, how much is Anaheim Hills called Canyon Fish's driftwood? 

AWOL, any chance you have the name of the place that might have them?


ANYONE know if Tongs (burnt down one) still has a good selection of Malaysian Driftwood at good prices? It is a drive for me, so not sure it it is worth driving out there.


----------



## katymay (Feb 2, 2004)

WW and Gomer:
I don't remember how much the driftwood was, but I remeber feeling that it was pretty reasonable. I'll head down there in a day or so and check out what they've got and report back to you on selection and prices. 
A tank like mine that's smaller than 7 gallons? I'm not sure. I'll go look at that too. FYI, mine is a JEBO, I don't know what the aquavia ones look like. If anyone has unlimited resources, they have the most awesome 30 gallon cube setup in the front of Canyon Fish. It's so purty!
Gomer, I'll have to look those plants up..I'm not sure what they look like!


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

*Next Meeting: Sunday April 4th 
from 1:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. 

Presentation: The Planted Tank: Creating It, Keeping It
Speaker: Vinny Kutty 
*


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll be there!


----------

